# Back to Back NBA Champions!



## Wade2Bosh




----------



## Wade2Bosh

Same thread as last season. A Thread to post all the post NBA Championship links, articles, and media.

Miami Heat Championship parade is set for Monday, June 24th at 11AM.


----------



## Jace

CA-CAAAAAAAAAAW

This team. This ****ing team. Roller-****ing-coaster. That 24th win in a row was an omen to this insanity. Go down 27 to the Cavs and charge back within a quarter. Now we have more reason to believe we can slack off until the last minute. Next season will be all the more frustrating.


----------



## Wade County

Love that gif of Lebron getting the 2 trophies. You can see in eyes and face the relief and joy just wash over him.

Back to back. Not many have done it gentleman. Rarefied air.


----------



## King Joseus

Congrats. LeBron is one of the greatest of all time. Got no love for Wade, Bosh or most of your bench, but respect to Bron as the leader of the team.


----------



## doctordrizzay

I give credit to Wade tonight for hitting those awful mid range jumpers tonight I hated every single one of them but most went it in. 

Bosh had the most shaky offense of his entire career tonight, he wasn't up to task. Defense was another story though.

Shane is a pure damn Champion, guy deserves his rings.

Birdman...your are probably the greatest mid season pick up of all-time.

Chalmers I love you but phuck you. 

Ray Allen...You're the phucking man. Thee phucking man.

MM, off night...but still great in the series.

Lebron James. You conquered the throne two years in a row.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Here you go Marcus


----------



## Jace

LeBron. Riles. Drake. As taken by Wade's publicist.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

:laugh: Riles out swags all of them


----------



## doctordrizzay

I still can't believe we won like this. It's unreal. I can't imagine the pain Spurs fans are going through....Its gotta be 1000X worse than our Dallas loss


----------



## Jace

So true W2 :laugh:

DD...nothing like the Dallas loss. The Spurs have 4 titles. Three as this core. No way it hurts as bad as a 6-game loss to Dallas hurt, especially after the G2 collapse and the way LeBron played.



This is weird:






Has an actual 305 phone number you can call and leave a message. OK.


----------



## doctordrizzay

How skip bayless is going to feel tomorrow.


----------



## Jace

Thought I was over these, but I just had another OMFG WE HAVE LEBRON JAMES moment. GTFOH WINDHORST.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Great pic. Wade said he sat down just to take it all in. Then Lebron and Bosh joined him










Wade's new treatment


----------



## Jace

Damn. Favorite pic of this title so far. Actually made me tear up.

LOL...Wade has now won titles in Converse, Jordan, and Li-Ning. Calling a record there.


----------



## Jace




----------



## Wade2Bosh

Video from inside the Heat locker room 

Vine of Juwan and his wife about to take a pic with Larry- https://t.co/LitsXYQ5AQ

Vine of JJ and Fam- https://t.co/EKLfFvJ2OD


----------



## Jace

Gonna hate myself if I stay up all night, but Hoch and Zas will be a blast this morning. Gotta at least catch the first hour.


----------



## doctordrizzay

I was think about this alot...but....

If we lost, NBA 2k14 with Lebron on the cover would be harder to enjoy lol


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade (and Gabby Union) joined Lebron, Drake and Riley


----------



## Wade2Bosh




----------



## Wade2Bosh

> Shane Battier ‏@ShaneBattier 2h
> The scene in Old School where Frank answers the ? About gov't role in scientific innovation is the way I feel about to tonight. #what?
> 
> Shane Battier ‏@ShaneBattier 52m
> Denny's. a championship tradition. #Grandslam pic.twitter.com/mveVEocxAY





> Way of WADE ‏@DwyaneWade 53m
> We ain't got no worries...2013 champs!!!!! pic.twitter.com/fylpXcCyUD


----------



## UD40

GUYS! I WASN'T DREAMING LAST NIGHT! WE ACTUALLY WENT BACK-TO-BACK!!!!!!!


----------



## Jace

Now I have to go work all day. Expecting mistakes galore.

I feel like I'm on ecstasy. This is so awesome.


----------



## Jace

I remember a Media Day pic of Mike, Ray, and Shane standing together with their arms folded. Gotta find that. They're each Heat Finals legends now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> THREE ‏@DwyaneWade 7m
> 3 CHAMPIONSHIPS 4 MIA! Thx 2 our fans who helped us push thru an amazing season. Could not have done this w/out u. #backtoback #3for3


...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Jace said:


> I remember a Media Day pic of Mike, Ray, and Shane standing together with their arms folded. Gotta find that. They're each Heat Finals legends now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Lebron back on social media


> LeBron James ‏@KingJames 2m
> Wow I guess it just hit me! LoL #LoveWhatIDo #AkronStandUp #Blessed http://instagram.com/p/a1qDuViTBw/


^Instagram video, btw


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Posted it in the '13 thread, but it needs to be posted here as well


----------



## Ron

Congratulations Heat fans, well-deserved title.

Defense always wins championships. The Heats' defense in the fourth quarter throughout the season, the playoffs, and the Finals was always the difference and is this team's legacy.


----------



## Jace

Yup. We had to rely on our D often with our weird offensive lulls.



Wade2Bosh said:


>


Aw yeah. My boys. Spectacular signings...in the end.


----------



## Wade County

It will be very interesting to see what moves we make this offseason. 

Battier played an unbelievable game 7, UD had his moments in the pacers series...but are they going to transition to the Shard and Joel roles next year? 

Ah **** it. Let me jut enjoy this one before worrying about 2014!


----------



## Jace

Hoping for Oden, and maybe preparing him to give us 10-15 mins by season's end. Not too keen on Dalembert, would rather keep Bird.

Really think we should buy into the draft. Think we can find a useful 4.


----------



## Jace

Love seeing my 2010 summer fantasies manifested in real images


----------



## Jace

...2 wins away from a 3-peat...


----------



## Wade County

Thought about that last night and it pissed me off, so stopped thinking about it :laugh:

If you told me we'd win 2 out of 3 titles in the summer of 2010 when we signed the Big 3, i'd take it. Consider it that way.

WORLD CHAMPS!

And yes, i'd love us to take a shot on Oden. If he could give us 12-18 minutes per game of D and dunks, that'd be just grand. No way will he be able to show on the pick and roll with the ball handler though, so some adjustments to our defense would need to be made when he is on the court.


----------



## Jace

Yeah when that thought comes up I think about the fact that even the expectation heaving haters said it wouldn't be a failure to not win the first year.


----------



## Jace

Remember bump gate? Wade berating Spo? Two Larry's ago.


----------



## Jace

WANTED: Pic of UD/Wade with 3 Larry's. Know it must exist.










We _need _to win Jesus a 3rd. Two doesn't look right on him. 










There ya go Smithian. More titles than Karl Malone and Charles Barkley and Kevin Garnett combined.










I like that the Champs glasses are becoming his Championship "thing."


















First-timers.


Funny seeing those 25th anny patches on the jerseys now. I was terrified when I found out we'd be wearing them, after the XX season.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Yeah, was looking for a pic of Wade with 3 trophies, but couldnt find any. 






Here are more pics from the *after party at Story*










Here's hoping D-Wade and Gabrielle Union stay together for a couple of more years since it seems like Gabby and Savanna are pretty close as well


----------



## Jace

*HAHA HATERS

*Edit: LOL right before me.

*Savanna you mean, right?


----------



## Jace

Really interested to see what this brings out in LeBron. Didn't anticipate how different this seems to feel for him. As long as he doesn't get too cocky. There are some things he still can improve on.


----------



## Wade County

Riles face cracks me up there. Say 'cheese' Pat! :laugh:

Man I hope LBJ sticks it out with us for the rest of his career. Would be so sick, obviously, but we'll see what 2014 brings.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Jace said:


> *Savanna you mean, right?


:greatjob:


----------



## Jace

WC: First place my mind went too. Micky said Pat stayed longer than him in the club. Pat...always campaigning. Always working the angles.

Dan Gilbert probably would've been like, "Where would we party at this hour, LeBron? Chuck E. Cheese is closed."


















These dudes.


----------



## Jace

NBA Championship Celebrations: Where Ray Allen Speaking to Drake Happens












Wow, still crazy to me that as young as we are we're one of 6 franchises with 3+ titles.

Back to back is such a crazy feeling. Time really flies. Feels like yesterday I was watching a video of Wade trying to figure out which finger he wanted his 2nd ring on. My phone background is still a shot of the banner going up.


----------



## Wade County

Massive bromance right there.

:lebron: :dwade:


----------



## Wade County

Oh, and we need a new face pic.

Lebron's 'that shit stank' face :laugh:


----------



## doctordrizzay

Wade County said:


> Oh, and we need a new face pic.
> 
> Lebron's 'that shit stank' face :laugh:


----------



## Wade County

:laugh: yep, that's the one.

Ben, make it so! (I think it was Ben who did the faces?)


----------



## Jace

We shall declare June 20th/21st a 48-hour 'Miami Heat Championship Day.' 

Kinda cool that we were celebrating our new title on the 1st birthday of our last.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Just read that.

Team's that are up 5 with 28 seconds left in the game. Win *99%* of the time.

With all the bullshit shots that were hit against us this season, I feel like we rolled all of them into one and fired back in that final 28 seconds.


----------



## Jace

Seemed like a lot of that happened: Green cooling down, Battier heating up, etc.


Trying to think of some of the best quotes from our titles:

"I'M NOT A CANCER!"

"It's about damn time." "World Champs! Reeeeaaad my face!"

"Reports of my demise were premature."


Only right if you know who it's from right away.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Just thinking that the 2013 Miami Heat championship DVD is gonna be awesome. Between the Pacers and Spurs series, there's a lot of great moments. 

Locker room footage from last night. NSFW due to language


----------



## Jace

Been thinking that for awhile, especially after watching the 2012 one wednesday night.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

They brought the black championship trophy again for this season. Thought that was a one time thing. Its either a superstition now or a tradition.


----------



## Jace

Noticed that on NBATV last night. I was wondering about that, expecting something different. Wonder if they did it during the '11 season, but we never found out. Figured he'd always do something different, like Pat's 15 Strong cards.

Wonder what the Heat's movie will be called this year. The...Reign? Was also wondering if they'd had made one if we had lost.


----------



## Jace

"Feels great. Feels great. I don't wanna talk to y'all no more. Leave me alone. Get the **** out my face. I'll see y'all at the podium."

:laugh:

So not something he would've said last year.


----------



## Jace

I loved this:












"Two of the best shooting guards ever!"


"On the same team!"


"We make it work. We make it work."


*double-swig*



Maybe I find it funny that they're swigging after saying that because of all the times it didn't really work all that well. Either way, cool to see these two guys who battled for 3 postseasons in a row win a ring together.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Ray in the ski goggles just cracks me up :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Game 7 Micro-Movie​


----------



## Wade2Bosh

For those that missed them, here's two very good interviews with Wade and Lebron on ESPN after the game


----------



## Jamel Irief

Congrats to the heat and their fans (and bandwagoners like floods and doctordrizzays), but I must admit I'm kind of bitter I can no longer say the lakers are the only team to repeat in 15 years. 

Celtics, spurs, lakers, pistons and bulls are the only teams to win at least 3 and the heat are half the age of all of them but the spurs. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Night 2 of celebration for the Heat. This time at Bamboo










68901133


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> LeBron James ‏@KingJames 33m
> Lost and found! #Blessed #EarnedNotGiven http://instagram.com/p/a4Ao1xCTMS/


:laugh: at the smile at the end


----------



## Wade County

CB looks like shit haha


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Just saw this for the 1st time :laugh:






The comments on this vid are hilarious.


----------



## Dee-Zy

Pat is just so gangster.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Jamel Irief said:


> Congrats to the heat and their fans (and bandwagoners like floods and doctordrizzays), but I must admit I'm kind of bitter I can no longer say the lakers are the only team to repeat in 15 years.
> 
> Celtics, spurs, lakers, pistons and bulls are the only teams to win at least 3 and the heat are half the age of all of them but the spurs.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Lol at me being bandwagon fan.


----------



## doctordrizzay




----------



## UD40

Just ordered my 2013 NBA Champions shirt! My 2006 & 2012 shirts were getting lonely.


----------



## doctordrizzay

I really want the Hat


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Yeah, same here. Want that hat as well.


----------



## Adam

Spike peeking around the corner in that club video made me laugh.

That hat really is nice.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

New pic being placed outside the AAA


----------



## Jace

That looks sick. Can't wait to see it finished. Just realized 3 puts the Heat in the SoFla title lead, for pro sports.

Came here to post that Nichols vid. Only Pat can do that. So gangsta.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Here's the LeBatard championship rant with video and pics accompanying it. 







Michele Beadle is all worked up over the ending. Like Dan tweeted, its hilarious that some of these media people spend the whole year ripping on players yet when the tables turn, they become ultra sensitive.


----------



## doctordrizzay




----------



## Wade2Bosh

That last gif is awesome.


----------



## Jace

Yeah that 2nd gif is one of the coolest I've seen. Love how they reverse the 1st shots.

Hah, was also going to post the Rant vid. Forgot to do that, good call. Been fun watching the Beadle thing unfold on twitter. She's a joke, as well as her zealots.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

For those interested..


> Hot Hot Hoops ‏@hothothoops
> @MarcHochman and @ZaslowShow will air live from the Arena headlining a full day of #MiamiHEAT-related programming starting at 6:00 AM...


Because the heat won on a Thursday, its been pretty quiet over the weekend, as far as interviews, both locally and nationally. So finally tomorrow there'll be a ton of them, and im sure Lebron will make the national TV rounds this week.


----------



## Smithian

Enough time celebrating, time to focus on next season.

Have to get younger, bigger, and faster.

Championship or Bust


----------



## Wade County

LOL Smithi - not even a week to celebrate before cracking whips?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade caught red handed cheating mg:

http://instagram.com/p/a6-mWIFCAn/


----------



## Jace

:laugh:

Crazy that his left knee had to be drained again this year. Really think he should look into Orthokine.

https://vines.s3.amazonaws.com/v/vi...p4?versionId=faL4vDGW4yUhrKxXb.FpAWg48KhfvM3t


So Bosh.


----------



## Adam

^Is Bosh a role model for nerds everywhere or a harsh statement that even $100+ million and two world championships you can't change who you are?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

:laugh: that would only happen to Bosh


----------



## DWade06

Stuff like that is why Bosh needs to stay.


----------



## Jace

Thought I saw Damon Jones in another video.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Damon was donkey to Shaq's shrek, then found a way to weed into becoming Lebron's donkey :laugh:

In all seriousness though, Damon was one of the more hilarious players ever. Surprised he hasn't found his way on tv.


Looks like there was a Heat team dinner tonight. A lot of players and Micky posting pics with the trophies.


----------



## Wade County

Where's that gif of Ray kissing Pat's ring like in the Godfather with Ainge getting all pissy? :laugh:

Man I wish Rio was consistent. If he could just give us 10-11 points and 3-4 dimes on solid % a night that'd be swell.


----------



## Wade2Bosh




----------



## Wade2Bosh

The parade and the ceremony in the AAA right after begins tomorrow at 11AM ET.


----------



## Jace

Listening to Hoch and Zas live from the AAA right now. theticketmiami.com

WC, I've been thinking about the Rio conundrum too. Thought after last Finals he'd know his game better and become more consistent. I've accepted this is what Rio is, which is barely good enough to hold onto a championship starting spot. If Cole continues to improve, Rio's shortcomings won't matter as much.


----------



## Jace

Wade2Bosh said:


>



The Don kissing LeBron:










Drake looking all jealous.


----------



## Jace

Wait...I haven't read the full article on Wade's knees yet. Hochman just said Wade did do the platelet-rich treatment before the Playoffs. Is this true? Thought it needed more recovery time.


----------



## Jace

> In addition to the championship celebration, *FOXSportsFlorida.com will live stream the event for HEAT fans outside the state of Florida*.


..


----------



## Jace

Never forget.


----------



## Jace

:drool:


----------



## UD40

I'll be missing the parade on TV, but I'm looking forward to the videos and pics.


----------



## Jace

Bosh with Larry while rocking the WIITNESS shirt.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Dont get Wade's new "Us" slogan, that has been on the shirts he and his kids have worn since winning.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Someone on Spo's bus has a "Spo Knows" shirt


----------



## Smithian

Wade2Bosh said:


> Someone on Spo's bus has a Spo Knows" shirt


It was that or my Joel Anthony jersey, but decided to rock the Spo shirt


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Man, its one big ass party inside the arena. Too bad the NBATV audience is stuck on the sun sports coverage that will only show it once the thing actually starts.

And as I type this, its started.


----------



## UD40

Riles is a G.


----------



## UD40

Wade walking out with the cigar...awesome.


----------



## DWade06

Ray has some sweet ass J's on right now


----------



## UD40

Jesus is way too humble.

Says he isn't even the best shooter on the team and said that Miller's shoeless 3 was the biggest 3 in Game 6.


----------



## DWade06

A little funny hearing him say he isn't the best shooter on the team when he is the best shooter in the history of the NBA.


----------



## UD40

Jarvis looks like he could be UD's little brother.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Juwan did it again. "We shocked the world!" :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Great quote from JJ.

"Every player, 1 though 15 came back better this year then they were last year, and we're gonna do the same next and go for 3 in a row"


----------



## UD40

Wow, hearing these guys talk, this team has such a lineage with one another:

-Ray & Shard dating back to Seattle.
-UD & Miller dates back to UF.
-JJ & UD dating back to their childhood competing against one another.
-Wade & UD being teammates since day 1.
-Wade, Bron & Bosh having the 2003 connection.

Truly amazing when you think about it.


----------



## UD40

"I been known to kick a little ass now and then, ya feel me?"-Udonis!


----------



## UD40

"I never thought I could make this kind of money, so paying $2,000 for slapping somebody upside the head? They can get that 2,000!"-UD is the man.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

:rotf: UD!


----------



## DWade06

:rotf:"To pay 2,000 to slap someone across the head, I'd do that all day"


----------



## DWade06

I expect something crazy out of this interview


----------



## UD40

Birdman time...I'm expecting greatness.


----------



## UD40

"Why do you think this city has embraced you so much?"

"I don't know, maybe because I'm a crazy ass white boy!"


----------



## DWade06

So Birdman is coming back?


----------



## UD40

"Let's try to get a 3 peat next year."

Sounds like Birdman has no interest on leaving.


----------



## UD40

"One of my decisions was to play with Udonis for hopefully the rest of my career."-D Wade


----------



## UD40

Shane's turn.

The goofy meter is about to max out.


----------



## DWade06

:no:"Touch the people"


----------



## Wade2Bosh

horsetronaut!


----------



## UD40

There's only one way to follow up the Horsetronaut...and that's Chris Bosh.


----------



## Wade2Bosh




----------



## Jace

Bosh reprised his 2010 party spanish quote. :laugh:


----------



## Jace

Cant stop laughing at the Riley gif.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Bosh video bomb montage :laugh:


----------



## UD40

The "Bosh Bombing" compilation was perfect.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

MVP time


----------



## Wade2Bosh




----------



## UD40

The Harlem Shake videos gets played, Bron, Bird & Wade bust out dancing, Shane casually sits there with the horse mask on while the rest don't even budge lol.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

They blew Lebron up


----------



## Jace

This will be remembered as the Harlem Shake season.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> Ethan J. Skolnick ‏@EthanJSkolnick
> Spoelstra reveals that after G3 in San Antonio, he was despondent. Riley knocked on his hotel door with 3 bottles of wine. Broke down film.


Pretty neat to be able to break down film with the team president, who also happens to be one of the best coaches ever


----------



## Dee-Zy

This reminds me, I HAVE TO UPDATE MY SIG!!!!!


----------



## Dee-Zy

Oh man, you guys have no idea how I find my sig pretty right now.

Those three logos are just perfect!

And for those wondering, I prefer to have the logo three time than Larry because it's about The Heat and not just Larry.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

UD is the ****ing man


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> Tim Reynolds ‏@ByTimReynolds 29m
> Dwyane Wade will be on Jimmy Kimmel Live on Thursday.





> Tim Reynolds ‏@ByTimReynolds 2h
> Shane Battier will be interviewing top selections at the NBA Draft on Thursday for ESPN.


..


----------



## Wade County

Bane preparing for his post-NBA Life it seems.

Cray that we've gone back-to-back. Only 6 franchises have ever done it. Great to join that group.


----------



## Wade2Bosh




----------



## Jace

This douche @KGTrashTalk trashed Heat fans for not showing up to the "parade." Not sure why parade needed quotes or what he was looking at. All I heard was that it was ridiculously crowded. The Heat fan trashing is at a fever-pitch. People looking for anything.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Not surprised. They can't rip the back2back champs anymore so they moved onto the fans.

I just laugh at it. Let everyone else win the attendance championships while the Heat keep winning basketball championships :yes:


----------



## Jace

Just saw Ethan Sherwood Strauss from ESPN got into a Tweef with him over it. :laugh: Love that guy.

This tweet was awesome:



> @*SherwoodStrauss*  13h Miami's local season rating: 7.07. Boston's 2008 rating: 3.60. Means Heat fans are "bandwagon." If reversed, it'd mean "bad fans."




Cool pic











Stupid complaint: Kinda wish the shirts said "back to back" or something instead of "White Hot." "Re-Heat" would probably look silly.


----------



## Jace

> *Miami Heat comped $100,000 worth of alcohol for NBA Finals celebration*
> 
> NBA
> By Brian Kotloff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After celebrating in the locker room, LeBron James and the Heat were treated to $100,000 of champagne at a nightclub. (Nathaniel S. Butler/Getty Images)
> 
> The Miami Heat’s NBA championship celebration at Story Nightclub on Thursday included 100 $850 bottles of Dom Perignon and three $5,000 bottles of Jeroboams champagne, for a total tab of $100,000.
> And the players didn’t have to pay for any of it, according to ESPN’s Darren Rovell.
> Club owner David Grutman comped all of the alcohol for the team, he told Rovell, saying, “I’m not going to charge the Heat.”
> Grutman comped the alcohol at LIV nightclub after the Heat won the 2012 title, as well, but the year before — when the Mavericks topped the Heat in Game 6 and celebrated at LIV — he charged Mavs owner Mark Cuban $90,000 for a 15-liter bottle of Armand de Brignac champagne.
> The celebration featured an appearance by rapper Drake, who joined LeBron James and Dwyane Wade at the club.
> Miami will cap the celebration with a parade down Biscayne Boulevard on Monday morning.


----------



## Jace

Now verified NFL team accounts are coming after us?




> ‏@*Ravens*  4h #*BALTIMORE* sure knows how to throw a party!!! #*WorldChamps* #*Ravens* pic.twitter.com/iEGWseLkBD















Hardly a representative photo of our parade, where there was estimated to be 400,000 fans. Furthermore, people were murdered at Baltimore's parade. No arrests, even, at ours. I'll say we party just fine. 

Who's next?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Heat parade. Double the amount of people as the Ravens parade and 3 less stabbings.


----------



## Jace

:laugh: These people should really fact check before they fire off.


Weird they didn't use any of these shots


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Lebron is held his post season press conference today


> Ethan J. Skolnick ‏@EthanJSkolnick 39m
> LeBron: "For me, rest is not playing basketball, which is hard for me to do."
> 
> LeBron on the game: "I'm missing it already. I feel great, my body feels great. I don't know how."
> 
> LeBron says he hasn't identified what part of his game he wants to be involved in.
> 
> Ethan J. Skolnick ‏@EthanJSkolnick 37m
> LeBron: "I'm going to come back a better player because I owe it to my teammates."
> 
> Ethan J. Skolnick ‏@EthanJSkolnick 37m
> LeBron mentioned Allen, Chalmers, Andersen as guys he wants back.
> 
> Chris Tomasson ‏@christomasson 35m
> LeBron says that if the Heat come back with the same roster, "We're going to compete for a championship.''
> 
> LeBron: "For me, I'm obsessed with success. I want that feeling again."
> 
> LeBron: "I told Shane (Battier) he will be getting live, up-to-date tweets from me" during the draft tomorrow.
> 
> Ethan J. Skolnick ‏@EthanJSkolnick 32m
> LeBron on what happened in Finals Game 7: "I like my chances in one game. I like my chances."
> 
> Ethan J. Skolnick ‏@EthanJSkolnick 35m
> LeBron on the 2014 questions to come: "I think what I'm prepared for right now is to come back a better player & try to defend our crown."
> 
> Ethan J. Skolnick ‏@EthanJSkolnick 35m
> LeBron: "I'm not too worried about free agency right now... It can't be no worse than before I became a free agent in 2010."
> 
> Barry Jackson ‏@flasportsbuzz 7m
> LeBron,on riding it out longterm with Bosh and Wade:"That would be the ultimate,but life changes, things happen u have to be prepared for."


Next year is gonna be pretty annoying with all the 2014 talk.


----------



## Jace

Was thinking that and wondering if it could wear on the guys' psyche all season. With two titles in tow already I worry about them losing an edge and getting distracted with all of the split up talk. Could be me just preparing for disappointment.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Spo interview *with Lebatard*

Battier interview *with Sedano*


----------



## Jace




----------



## Wade2Bosh

I saw that and was thinking it had to be fake :laugh:


----------



## Jace

Does look phony.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Jalen Rose podcast on the Heat after party at Story and how he wormed his way in. Pretty funny


----------



## Dee-Zy

I want a three peat so bad. But just for discussion's sake. Would a lost in the finals be motivation for the big 3 to resign here together again? Maybe for even less so that we have even more cap flex?


----------



## Smithian

Dee-Zy said:


> I want a three peat so bad. But just for discussion's sake. Would a lost in the finals be motivation for the big 3 to resign here together again? Maybe for even less so that we have even more cap flex?


No.

I don't care if LeBron leaves. I'm a Heat fan. If he leaves I'll be down about it but at the same time it would be mean we got four years and 2 or 3 championships out of it. A good run.


----------



## LeGoat06

Smithian said:


> No.
> 
> I don't care if LeBron leaves. I'm a Heat fan. If he leaves I'll be down about it but at the same time it would be mean we got four years and 2 or 3 championships out of it. A good run.


Exactly, I'm a huge LeBron fan but a Heat fan first. Would be so shitty if he left though


----------



## Wade2Bosh




----------



## LeGoat06

Wade2Bosh said:


>


Jesus christ that forehead is huge:yesyesyes:


----------



## doctordrizzay

LeGoat06 said:


> Jesus christ that forehead is huge:yesyesyes:


Gotta hold all that bball IQ!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Great pic from SI


----------



## doctordrizzay

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=5a3sAFbWFMw


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Chris Bosh is on Piers Morgan Live on CNN right now.

Short interview. He said after the shot in game 6, he and Lebron were talking and were trying to remember everything that led to that point and they couldnt. It was all one big fog for them.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Riles was on with *LEBATARD* and *SEDANO* this afternoon

*Mike Miller* was also on with Sedano earlier


----------



## Jace

Some footage from the lockerroom I hadn't seen before








Just hit me that we signed the NBA's 3-point king in his twilight, and he went on to hit the biggest 3 of his career with us. So cool.

Nice to hear LeBron say he'll be able to appreciate the title more this time around.



Stupid, but mildly amusing


----------



## Jace

Can't help but wonder if LeBatard scheduled Pat for the 6:00 hr to avoid having him on with Stan, since Stan finishes with them at 6 every week. Could be icy.

EDIT: Nevermind...The interview sounds pre-recorded.


----------



## Jace

*Heat made Noah mad.*

Just makes the title sweeter. 

Whatever did we do to him, again? Not like he doesn't have a ton of fans down here, being a UF legend and all.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade on Jimmy Kimmel


----------



## Jace

*Cool video *from Bosh.

Speaking of, where the hell is that 2010 FA doc, CB?


----------



## Jace

> @*johnfritchey*  2h Miami Heat fans must be feeling humiliated looking at how Chicago celebrates a championship. We do winning right! #*Blackhawks*


----------



## doctordrizzay

^^ Haha wow people are actually that dumb, all those people commenting on the parade only saw that bullshit picture. Chicago's IQ just dropped a bit


----------



## Jace

What other fanbase would catch flack for a parade looking like this?


----------



## zanshadow

Only part that's really annoying is the *asterisk people. The reasons are usually somewhere along the lines of teams not being healthy and the roster being stacked.

Latter is a repetition of stupidity because it's just same whining from very first day when the trio got together. Competition not being healthy is another issue, but remember the Heat played w/o Bosh half the playoffs for the first time in first championship run.


----------



## Jace

> @*m33m*  6m check out my new Brand @*pantsaggin* underwear of champions ..wear your LIFE!!!












:rotf:


----------



## Jace

Just found this video I've had open in a tab for a week. Don't think it's been posted here. Probably the best I've seen of the locker room, despite it's shitty quality. Maybe my favorite Pat footage ever at the beginning. Great Bosh moments as well. Also Birdman and Mike Miller screaming "GROWN ASS HONKY" while Mike is surrounded by his kids. :laugh:






I can't decipher a damn thing Fizdale says to LeBron. Anyone?


Already missing the days of shitting my pants in fear every other night. Want my Heat basketball back.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Jace said:


> Just found this video I've had open in a tab for a week. Don't think it's been posted here. Probably the best I've seen of the locker room, despite it's shitty quality. Maybe my favorite Pat footage ever at the beginning. Great Bosh moments as well. Also Birdman and Mike Miller screaming "GROWN ASS HONKY" while Mike is surrounded by his kids. :laugh:
> 
> MIAMI HEAT Celebration - 2013 NBA Champions - YouTube
> 
> I can't decipher a damn thing Fizdale says to LeBron. Anyone?
> 
> 
> Already missing the days of shitting my pants in fear every other night. Want my Heat basketball back.


Wow great video.

Birdman and Mike are saying "COLD ASS HONKY" though...

they are quoting the Macklemore Thrift Shop song.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

The Riles footage at the beginning is awesome.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> ### Thanks to Nielsen and WPLG researcher Marci Crawford for uncovering this: Game 7 of Heat-Spurs was viewed in 44.2 percent of Dade/Broward homes with TV sets –- the highest local rating since a 50.8 for the MASH finale in 1983. Heat-Spurs easily topped the 38.7 for the Marlins’ clinching Game 6 World Series win against the Yankees in 2003.
> 
> Read more here: http://miamiherald.typepad.com/spor...ad-more-from-riley-marlins.html#storylink=cpy


..


----------



## Jace

doctordrizzay said:


> Wow great video.
> 
> Birdman and Mike are saying "COLD ASS HONKY" though...
> 
> they are quoting the Macklemore Thrift Shop song.


Aight. Shows how plugged in I am to pop culture. A co-worker had actually recently told me to watch that video on youtube. Obviously I haven't. Birdman would love Macklemore.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Jace said:


> Aight. Shows how plugged in I am to pop culture. A co-worker had actually recently told me to watch that video on youtube. Obviously I haven't. *Birdman would love Macklemore.*


They actually kinda look alike.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

^Freaky :laugh:


----------



## Drizzy

Once a G, always a G.


----------



## Jace

The Pat Squat. Gave birth to the Spo Squat.


----------



## Jace

*SI article on LeBron*, featuring some behind the scenes on the streak.

As part of _Operation Keep LeBron_ the Championship Alley update should be to change everything to pictures of him. Some of them just him with a crown and cape on, sitting on a throne with a scepter. Maybe even change the sponsorship to Powerade and call it King's Championship Hall.


----------



## Dee-Zy

hmmm.... no.

This is still The Heat. Not the Lebron's.


----------



## Jace

Lord, I hope the fact I was kidding came across.


----------



## Dee-Zy

My sarcasm detector blew up.


----------



## doctordrizzay




----------



## Jace

I hope that didn't take someone more than 4 minutes.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Jace said:


> I hope that didn't take someone more than 4 minutes.


its a trend going on with these comics...like meme's and rage faces.


----------



## doctordrizzay




----------



## Jace

I suppose a baseball hiatus would be easier on his body than a football one.


----------



## Dee-Zy

As much as I love Harden, I don't see him repeating. None of the two are Hakeems.

But I do get the joke.


----------



## Jace

:rotf:

So bad. Horrific continuity and it kinda doesn't even make sense. Are they trying to say their employees are all awful? I wonder if a lot of it is intentionally bad.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

^That is one of the worst promos i've ever seen :laugh:

Inside the Heat: Back to Back NBA Champions​


----------



## Jace

Nice thanks


----------



## Jace

What a sick season. I would've been so pissed if it ended the way it looked like it would in G6.


----------



## Jace

:laugh:


At least the Heat Big 3 photoshops waited until Bosh alluded to the possibility to the Miami Herald.

Kobe and Melo alone wouldn't work. Would Kobe even want to play with those two?


----------



## doctordrizzay

Jace said:


> :laugh:
> 
> 
> At least the Heat Big 3 photoshops waited until Bosh alluded to the possibility to the Miami Herald.
> 
> Kobe and Melo alone wouldn't work. Would Kobe even want to play with those two?


Kobe would try to still be the top dog with Lebron on the team which just be a face palm, probably tell Lebron he's going to teach him how to win or something...I don't think Lebron want's any of that. Also the rings are in Miami this day in age not L.A.


----------



## UD40




----------



## Jace

Saw that guy retweeted on my timeline saying something like "Heat fans suck, but they care when you're succeeding and are like 'eh, whatever' when you're not. Perfect place for LeBron." Guessing it was part of the same stream as that tweet. Guess I agree in terms of Miami fans en masse, but I'm not sure how much LeBron is worried about local pressure from fans/media.

That's the most frustrating thing about the 2014 obsession. Nobody knows what's going on his mind. Speculation is silly.


----------



## Dee-Zy

Am I the only one who is confident he is staying!?

Chicago, NYC and LA (I think) were on the radar for Bron pre-decision but none of them even felt right to me at the time. I thought that he was staying in CLE or we had a glimpse of hope that he comes to MIA due to 1 chip + wade + cap space for big 3.

I don't see Bron leaving MIA. The only place he 'might' go would be CLE but I see him doing that when he's over the hill, not in his prime.


----------



## doctordrizzay

With all the hate Lebron got for leaving cleveland etc...Why would he want to go through with all of this all over again when he pretty much had to win back America.

Besides it would be 7 Years in Cleveland 4 years in Miami and X amount of years in another team.

People will look back at him and won't be able to put him as a place were people remember him. like Pierce with Celtics, Jordan with Bulls etc. He needs to stay here.


----------



## Drizzy

Jace said:


> https://www.youtube.com/MBoMMcvSnew
> 
> 
> What a sick season. I would've been so pissed if it ended the way it looked like it would in G6.


Until you brought up G6, I had forgotten how terrible they looked in the first half of that game (especially LeBron compared to what I was expecting). Usually only the last few sequences stick out in my mind when I look back on it, but now I remember being absolutely disgusted in that first half.

Feels like we should have lost that game TWICE (initially when we were letting Duncan just manhandle us, and then again at the very end on LeBrons two turnovers) and still somehow won.

I'll never understand how the Heat won that game, but I don't care.


----------



## Jace

Felt like 4 TOs at the end for LeBron. Each of those late plays down the stretch felt like the season-ender. In the 3rd quarter we went down 10 and looked completely lifeless. Wasn't until LeBron lost his headband on the putback that he started attacking.


----------



## Jace

Terminator Pat


















Sent back in time to help win LeBron titles.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

What is that?


----------



## Jace

No clue. Saw one of the pics on ESPN and searched for something on it and found the other pic.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Anyone bought it yet?


----------



## UD40

> daniel tosh ‏@danieltosh 4m
> san antonio! game 6 is re-airing on nba tv. set your dvr to stop recording one minute before it ends, then head outside and celebrate!!


Game 6 >>>>>


----------



## Wade2Bosh

I know Tosh is a Cane and Fins fan, is he a Heat fan as well?


----------



## Jace

Yeah. I rarely watch that show but I've heard him big up D-Wade, and have heard of him making references pre-Big 3, even. He's from somewhere in Florida. I believe central.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

I remember him from the old WAMI days. I loved that channel.


----------



## Jace

WAMI? Don't remember that. Anyway you can refresh my memory?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

When did you live in Miami? It was a channel in the late 90's that started small but then bought the rights to Marlins and Heat games. That channel also had some cool shows like Sportstown, which was just a Miami sports highlight show. One of the anchors was Marc Jones, who now is on ESPN. And they also had this show call 10's, which would just be Tosh and some other girl walking the beach looking for "10's". Needless to say, it was great 

The channel was only on the air for a couple of seasons though before it was sold to univision, and then turned to what its now called, Telefutura.

Here's a site that writes about the old WAMI channel

http://ke4qpf.com/wami/


----------



## Jace

1986-2011

I totally remember the show 10s now, just don't remember him exactly. Knew Marc Jones had a Miami connection. Since I was a Bulls fan as a kid I didn't watch many Heat games, which is probably why I couldn't immediately remember the channel.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Old Heat commericals on WAMI.


----------



## Jace

Whoa nostalgia. Seeing the WAMI logo definitely brought back memories.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Game 7 is being replayed right now on NBA TV.


----------



## UD40

Game 7 is on NBA TV right now.

I watched it this morning when I woke up...why the hell not do it again!?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

I stil got it saved on the DVR


----------



## Drizzy

Wade2Bosh said:


> I stil got it saved on the DVR


I still haven't been able to delete Games 6 and 7.


----------



## Jace

Found this on youtube. Good chance it's been posted in the LeGoat thread, but worth singling out even if so. Absurdly long, but I've been watching it in chunks and it's pretty awesome.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

A little late but thought this was funny


----------



## Jace

:yesyesyes:

Bird's NBA.com profile pic is awesome










love my Heatles


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Someone uploaded the 2013 championship DVD on youtube


----------



## Jace

Been watching G4 of the Finals for the first time since it happened. Might be my favorite LeWade game ever. They really came through like gangbusters in games 4 and 7. Four huge performances, a lot of which came on jump shots.


----------



## Jace

The Shot in front of 18,000 Spurs fans. I laughed like a manic person. 

BEST. SHOT. EVER.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Damn, wish it was longer :laugh:

You got me looking up game 6 reactions on youtube now


----------



## Jace

:laugh:

Do share the gold ones.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Here are a couple. 

This one is from ATT Park in San Francisco. Either a lot of Spurs haters or Heat fans (4:00 mark for the shot)






Here's just a bunch of kids. Its mostly inaudible, until one kid says "yall aint got no shooters" and another kid says "ew, bucket!" right before Ray hits the shot and they go crazy 






Havent been able to find one with like a bar full of people wanting the Heat to lose and having dead silence when the shot fell.


----------



## LeGoat06

Jace said:


> Found this on youtube. Good chance it's been posted in the LeGoat thread, but worth singling out even if so. Absurdly long, but I've been watching it in chunks and it's pretty awesome.
> 
> LeBron James - The Legacy ᴴᴰ *Movie* - YouTube


It's in there, awesome video. "The Journey to the ring" is also a badass LBJ video on youtube


----------



## LeGoat06




----------



## Jace

The old guy in the SF video getting patted on the head after defiantly holding up 2 fingers was awesome.


----------

